# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV in gentoo-sources-3.6.8[solved]

## jauhien

May be a stupid question, but I can not find CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV in the kernel 3.6.*

The search in make menuconfig shows only this:

 Symbol: VIDEO_DEV [=n]                                                                                                                                         

 Type  : tristate

without location.

I've just copied .config from my previous kernel (3.5.6) and then did 'make menuconfig'. After exiting and saving config lots of CONFIG were disappeared: http://vpaste.net/Y2H22

Where does the problem lie?Last edited by jauhien on Fri Dec 14, 2012 3:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

copy in the old .config

run make oldconfig take time to consider carefully the choices presented -- should format .config template to match new kernel version

run make menuconfig and take a good look

new kernel versions do add and remove symbols

----------

## jauhien

Thank you.

It was really a stupid question. )

make oldconfig solved the issue. Thanks once again, I'm going to RTM. )

----------

